
Armory 0.4 is out and free - haxiomic
http://forums.armory3d.org/t/armory-0-4-is-out-and-free/1109
======
andyonthewings
I'm so happy to see it being funded successfully in Patreon[0]. Having its
creator to work on it full-time is important to unlock its full potential.

I can see that it will become _the_ game engine with full Blender integration,
carrying the spirit of the recently discontinued Blender game engine[1].

[0]:
[https://www.patreon.com/armory/overview](https://www.patreon.com/armory/overview)

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/themikepan/status/986308335438671872](https://twitter.com/themikepan/status/986308335438671872)

